# General > Gardening >  Does anybody know......

## Humerous Vegetable

.....a method of getting rid of moles *that actually works*????? Since the snow melted off my lawn, I have about 25 mole hills all over my grass. We are surrounded by fields on 3 sides but irritatingly enough, there are no mole hills at all in the fields. Looks like I'm going to have to completely re-lay the lawn in the Spring, but I need a way of stopping them causing the damage before I do. Thanks.

----------


## ducati

I'm afraid there isn't one. They were here first, garden around them like I do.  ::

----------


## Beat Bug

My lawn is covered in worm mounds. The birds are having a field day!

----------


## rum rat

Get some mole traps from Gillock, or order them on line. Provided you don't get your "scent" on them they work a treat, or get on to "Youtube" and type in "rodenator" - now THAT would be a blast !!

----------


## ducati

> Get some mole traps from Gillock, or order them on line. Provided you don't get your "scent" on them they work a treat, or get on to "Youtube" and type in "rodenator" - now THAT would be a blast !!


But it doesn't matter how many you kill or catch, if it is a good place for Moles, that is where they will be. ::

----------


## steeko

You will probably struggle to get rid of them entirely, so you will need to be persistant. I do feel sorry for moles, there good housekeeping gets them a bad name! I believe moles themselves are generally solitary creatures so 1 mole per run. But if you catch one, another mole might come along and think "this is a nice run, I think i'll stay here" kinda thing. If you use a trap, you need to find the actual run and place it there, rather than at the bottom of where they dug. Hope that may be of some use.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Moles are sweet little creatures, but they do make an awful mess on the lawn. When I used to set traps for them, Mrs M used to go around after me and set them off to save the the mole. :: 

I was out walking down at Berriedale a little while ago and saw a mole on top of the ground and it let me take a few photos of it before it scarpered. :: 

Unless you are prepared to be patient and ruthless I'm afraid you are just going to have to live with them,(unless you move to Ireland, because they don't have moles there).

----------


## billmoseley

we used to feed them poisoned worms on the farm  and we could clear fields like this but not sure you can get the poison over the counter

----------


## Scunner

dig them up and bury them alive somewhere else!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pony

Our place was really bad with moles until we moved in and the cat either dealt with them or scared them off within a few weeks. Never seen a mole hill in the garden since - although there is still loads of them if you go a bit further afield. So a good hunting cat could solve your problem.

----------


## Tyke

Tried for years to get rid of moles from my dogs exercise compound, approx 1 acre.

Tried traps, flooding the runs and digging them out. The other half likes Garlic and I can't stand the smell, so she sugested maybe moles wouldn't like it either.

We cleared the soil from every mole hill, found the entrance to run and dropped a squashed clove of garlic in each hole then covered over.

Over the next few weeks we could see the moles retreating and as they moved we placed more garlic down using same method.

Haven't seen a mole hill in six years and we can harvest the garlic as well.
 ::

----------


## spittalmyre

I had the same problem too , got some traps from clb tube type not sissors,allow them to weather outside for a week or two to get rid of the sent.
Find the main run usualy has the biggest pile or freshest excavated soil,poke a metal spike through the ground find the direction tunnel goes , dig gently with trowel make enough space to incert the trap long ways along the run ,when putting in trap ensure wires are pushed into ground to prevent detection , put turf gently onto trap cover with stone or roof slate (no light can get in or the moles become alarmed) leave trap set in run for 4 days if nothing caught try different runs ,suggest working 3-4 traps to maximise catch.
in this weather moles will be deeper if grond is frozen so you may not catch anything till worms are higher up after thaw

----------


## orkneycadian

Gas them, or if you happen to see one above ground, shoot it!

Or get the UK version of the rodenator, the warrenator!

----------


## tomnorthcoastmetals111

call me on 07988805789, and i gaurentee to get RID off your problem, as i have caught thousands of the little blighters,

----------


## Gronnuck

I can understand if someone has put a lot of effort into creating a lawn that would be the envy of the Green Keeper at the Royal and Ancient. However moles are prevalent in large areas of Caithness and gardeners will/should be aware of this  :: .
Are we not in danger of becoming too narcissistic about what is after all just an area of grassy recreational land that has to be mowed occasionally?  ::

----------


## orkneycadian

OP said the problem was on their lawn, and obviously this is important enough to them to warrant "completely re-lay the lawn in the Spring"!

Wonder if the response would be the same if the infestation was rats?

----------


## ducati

> OP said the problem was on their lawn, and obviously this is important enough to them to warrant "completely re-lay the lawn in the Spring"!
> 
> Wonder if the response would be the same if the infestation was rats?


Is there a living creature you don't want to exterminate?

----------


## stan770

the mole hill make magic potting compost :Smile:

----------


## Humerous Vegetable

> I can understand if someone has put a lot of effort into creating a lawn that would be the envy of the Green Keeper at the Royal and Ancient. However moles are prevalent in large areas of Caithness and gardeners will/should be aware of this .
> Are we not in danger of becoming too narcissistic about what is after all just an area of grassy recreational land that has to be mowed occasionally?


Hi. Thanks to (nearly) everybody for their useful suggestions. No, my lawn bears more resemblance to the Somme, or the surface of the moon than a golf course. I don't think I am being "narcissistic" to want to be able to walk across it without breaking an ankle down a mole tunnel. We have always had one or two appearing every so often, but never as many and never at this time of year before. Global whatsit, I guess. Has anybody tried those solar scarers? Assuming we ever get any solar of course.

----------


## Gronnuck

> I can understand if someone has put a lot of effort into creating a lawn that would be the envy of the Green Keeper at the Royal and Ancient. However moles are prevalent in large areas of Caithness and gardeners will/should be aware of this .
> Are we not in danger of becoming too narcissistic about what is after all just an area of grassy recreational land that has to be mowed occasionally?





> Hi. Thanks to (nearly) everybody for their useful suggestions. No, my lawn bears more resemblance to the Somme, or the surface of the moon than a golf course. I don't think I am being "narcissistic" to want to be able to walk across it without breaking an ankle down a mole tunnel. We have always had one or two appearing every so often, but never as many and never at this time of year before. Global whatsit, I guess. Has anybody tried those solar scarers? Assuming we ever get any solar of course.


My apologies for my earlier post, perhaps I was being a bit too flippant. Since your original post my own grassy 'patch' has been attacked. Ive found the Sonic Mole-Gard I used last year, installed four new 1.5V D size batteries and now the moles are on the run. You can get your sonic Mole-Gard here although if you shop around you can get them cheaper. The Solar ones should be just as effective. Ive ordered a couple more and intend to position them strategically around the garden. Ill lift out the batteries in April using a magnet and reinstall new ones in December.

----------

